# BOSCH 1/4-Inch Slotting Cutter needs an arbor?



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Years ago I bought these BOSCH 1/4-Inch Slotting Cutters on clearance at Lowes. They were in a bin at the front of the store and 50% off the clearance price, so bought as many as I could just because. I had no use for them at the time and threw them in a drawer. 

Today I pulled them out to see how I could fit them in my new router bit drawer and realized that I didn’t have the arbor. I don’t remember ever using it and I think that in the heat of the moment I might have grabbed a package with the arbor stolen. It’s been too many years since I bought these and the only thing I can do now is buy a new one. The new one now is more than I paid for the whole set at the time.

Then I saw a ½” shank arbor that looks like it might just fit and I would much rather have a ½” instead of the ¼”.
I’m confused by the description on the 1/2" 
“BOSCH 82811C 5/16-Inch Arbor Diameter 7/8-Inch Bearing Diameter 1/2-Inch Shank Slotting Cutter Arbor” 

What does “7/8-Inch Bearing Diameter” mean?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Years ago I bought these BOSCH 1/4-Inch Slotting Cutters on clearance at Lowes. They were in a bin at the front of the store and 50% off the clearance price, so bought as many as I could just because. I had no use for them at the time and threw them in a drawer.
> 
> Today I pulled them out to see how I could fit them in my new router bit drawer and realized that I didn’t have the arbor. I don’t remember ever using it and I think that in the heat of the moment I might have grabbed a package with the arbor stolen. It’s been too many years since I bought these and the only thing I can do now is buy a new one. The new one now is more than I paid for the whole set at the time.
> 
> ...


Hi Johnny - bearing on a slot cutter works the same as bearings on all cuters, sets depth of cut. Depth is figured almost the same way as bushing offsets; Large cutter diameter minus bearing diameter and divide by 2


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Hi Johnny - bearing on a slot cutter works the same as bearings on all cuters, sets depth of cut. Depth is figured almost the same way as bushing offsets; Large cutter diameter minus bearing diameter and divide by 2


Thanks John, so I take it that I can put on a 7/8” OD bearing on this along with the slotting cutters. I didn’t think there was enough room, but that’s cool. I wounder if the bearing is included of if I have to buy it separate.

I found a ½” shank model on eBay for $8 with free shipping so I bought it without knowing what I’m getting. The funny thing is and it always happens this way, as soon as I ordered it, I found the original ¼” one stuck in another kit.. That’s good anyway because now I’ll have both. I’m sure glad I saw the ½” or I would have had two of the same. :laugh:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Slot Cutter Router Bits and Stackable Slot Cutter Set

==


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> MLCS Slot Cutter Router Bits and Stackable Slot Cutter Set
> 
> ==


Oh nice Bob, I see that there is a stackable set and I wonder if mine are stackable. I have the 3 Wing in 1/16”, 1/8”, and 1/4". Maybe I should get a 3/16” and have a small set. :laugh:


----------

